# Canadian Router aka Stihl 032



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

About halfway through






:rockon: Corb Lund Rocks!:rockon:

I know it's a little off topic but it's one we've all had to deal with.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

good one!


----------

